# Beware virus!



## sloweye (Mar 31, 2009)

just a warning to all, i have been told there are a new batch of virus files set for midnight so........ BEWARE!


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah i aint sacred of no virus. Just don't open anything from someone you don't know or answer emails from your bank that don't address you personally. 
Dear sir just doesn't cut it for me


----------



## sloweye (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a warning, the last time they hit face book it was one that copied yor details and sold them on to companys for spaming.they appeared as a network message saying one of your friends had reported you for missuse of the site, even atatched a name and photo of someone from your friends list to its self.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2009)

The *Conficker* worm?

If so, you're more or less correct - its programming points to something happening on the 1st April. What it is, no-one knows, though many are speculating that all the infected machines (bot) will start calling home, or launching DDoS attacks against certain websites.

There's a lovely guide on ZDNet about Conficker, with a number of links to tools that can find the infection, should you have it.

I'm actually quite interested to see what happens tomorrow. There's a good chance that whoever is controlling Conficker might actually wait a week or two to activate whatever is going to happen because of all the hype surrounding tomorrow (Choo-choo goes the hype train), but I'm sure we'll know when something does happen. Heck, if my old machine still worked I'd infect it with all four variants just to see if anything did happen!

---

If you're talking about something other than Conficker, then I apologise for hijacking the thread (hey, at least you all learnt something!), and look forward to this other batch of viruses.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 1, 2009)

My brother once told me computers are only interesting when things go wrong.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 1, 2009)

sloweye said:


> Just a warning, the last time they hit face book it was one that copied yor details and sold them on to companys for spaming.they appeared as a network message saying one of your friends had reported you for missuse of the site, even atatched a name and photo of someone from your friends list to its self.



Which is why when I sign up for something online I do not use my middle name. When I sign up with my bank/work/other I use my first and middle name as my first name.

Tricksy, ain't I.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hmm, let's see....Dustin Z. Girl?  Z. Dustin Girl?  ZDust in Girl?  Head hurts!*

As usual, good reference article, Lenny.  The Kaspersky tool, in particular, was noted to me by our Security guys, and also by ZoneLabs (my antivi/firewall).


----------



## sloweye (Apr 1, 2009)

well it seems AVG and spybot have kept me clean for now.

It sounded to me like there were a few new ones coming out, a load more of the ones that clone you email adress and telephone numbers as well as new worms and trojens.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't know that they're bullet proof, Slow, but for free products AVG and Spybot seem to do a pretty decent job (Lenny, of course, will have picked them both apart).


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 1, 2009)

There is also a know list of 246 passwords that Conficker-A uses to gain access to Admin share files. Make sure yours are classed as strong on the password security rating.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 1, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> There is also a know list of 246 passwords that Conficker-A uses to gain access to Admin share files. Make sure yours are classed as strong on the password security rating.



Ah thats what thats for! Only a few sites use that password strength plug in tho. And I think mine is weak plus I use the same password everywhere, but I'm not worried just extra careful.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 1, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Ah thats what thats for! Only a few sites use that password strength plug in tho. And I think mine is weak plus I use the same password everywhere, but I'm not worried just extra careful.


 

Most weak passwords are obvious, Number repitition or sequences:

111,222 123456 etc

Keyboard sequences like:

qwerty, qazwsx, 123qwe etc

or even words like 'password' or mypassword etc.

Good passwords are ones that use characters, numbers, special characters.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 1, 2009)

More info here 

and

here


----------



## samoaspike (May 16, 2009)

Virus is just a piece of cake! I will kick their ass because I am protected through firewall and antivirus softwares subscribed.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 16, 2009)

samoaspike said:


> Virus is just a piece of cake! I will kick their ass because I am protected through firewall and antivirus softwares subscribed.


 

Then you are doing as much as you can (unless you wish to ad a spyware program; spybot and adaware do free versions).

Although, remember that virus' can mutate and new ones are always being written. The anti-virus software does a great job in tackling the virus' and identifying potential new mutations, but it is probably inevitable that someone will write a piece of malicious code that activates before an update to combat it is released.

Then.......Judgement Day


----------

